# Rhythm sewing machine, what do you know about them?



## partndn

Local place eliminating all their inventory by December when the bldg will be torn down. 

There's 2 guys who do moving and cleaning out of vacated spaces, etc, and they come across all sorts of stuff. They get gifted some, they get consignment with some, they make deals for some.

Anyway, there are several sewing machines. 
One old "Universal" I wouldn't mind homing, but it's in too bad a shape.

This is a Rhythm machine. I see they began making in Japan in the 40's. 
I don't know anything about them, never even heard of it.
It's in a cabinet, seems to work, but I haven't plugged it in. They will let me plug it in, but I didn't take the time yet.
Common hinge issue needs reinforcement when you drop it to close the cabinet (only one side hangs on).

What do y'all think? Anyone familiar?






I think I could get it for 30 bucks or so.

Don't know about acquiring accessories. And I've never used a machine with the sideways under bobbin thing.


----------



## DW

My sis has the side loader for bobbin and it's an old singer. Looks interesting.


----------



## Maura

I also prefer the modern front loading, but the awkward side loading is actually considered better. It probably uses Singer thingies like needles and bobbins, possibly attachments. 

It looks to be in good shape. Other than free, you won&#8217;t do better for a working machine plus cabinet. I&#8217;d pick it up. Might want to replace the cord and plug. Also, oil it up good before doing anything.


----------



## Belfrybat

Waiting for Macybaby to come along since she's our resident vintage machine expert. 
But it looks like a Singer 15 clone to me. In that good of shape, for $30.00, I'd snap it up in a heartbeat. 
Japan began making Singer 15 clones after WWII using the original Singer machining tools so the machines made in the late 40s - early 50s were excellent machines. 
It will take standard Singer parts, so will be easy (and cheap) to operate.


----------



## Macybaby

It's what is refered to as a Singer 15 clone.

Like Belfrybat said - After WW2 - Singer allowed Japanese companies to use the 15 model to make machines in the effort to build the country back up. There is usually a code stamped into the bottom of the machine to tell which company made it -but not always.

They put whatever name the reseller wanted on the front, so often the badge on the front may be a fun name, but does not really mean a whole lot.

They are usually very nice machines, and take easily available needles, bobbins and bobbin cases.


----------



## partndn

Thanks guys. I may swing in there tomorrow and give it a test run plugged in.
If nothing stands out wrong, I will see if I can get it done.


----------



## Ruby

I actually like the side loading bobbin. My old singer treadle and my old new home both have the side loading bobbins. That machine looks like it was taken care of.


----------



## partndn

It does Ruby. I didn't see any rust or dings or anything on the machine part. It's heavy and solid. The cabinet obviously has wear and tear issues.

I didn't see any accessory box. But if the Singer 15 stuff works with it, that'll be easy.
Hey by the way, was looking at my mom's Singer 201-2 the other day. That thing is a horse. She has the manual, and the most accessories I've seen with a machine. We got to messin in the box of stuff, and found a couple folded up newspaper pattern pieces with memaw's handwriting "center front" etc.  No tellin who it was for, looked like a jumper for a girl. She sewed everything my mama and her sisters wore. The newpaper was 1964. So I bet it was for my oldest cousin, who would have been about 9 or 10 at the time.
I swear, just seeing her handwriting gives me the best feeling and memory. She was a leftie, so very easy to spot.


----------



## partndn

Well, I got it for 30 bucks. 
There is an issue I didn't notice first go 'round, but I got it anyway.

It is missing the bobbin case, and the "hook" ? innerds.. Dangit. The guys said if there was another machine there with what it needed, to take it. There were 2 Kenmore's with side loaders. I tried one, but I am too unfamiliar with the side load design to know if it would have been interchangeable.

Can you help with a couple other questions please? There is a stamped/formed in the metal what looks like J-C15.

I've tried some web search stuff and I am still confused because Singer 15 seems to be a few possibles. What is the difference in a Singer 15-90 and a 15-91? 

I'd like to search for parts online to get an idea of what the missing bits might cost. 

I found a manual for a pretty close machine, not exact, but close enough for threading and tension reference, etc. Unfortunately, it has pictures of all the parts, but no part numbers or guidance, since it's manual for the Japanese machine.

If I knew the exact Singer match, I could go with the manual for that, and feel like I knew what to search for.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Macybaby

You many want to check out the vintage section of quiltingboard.com. Lot so folks there that love machines like this. I know about Singers but not much about the clones, other than what I've read over there. Sewclassic is a great source for parts for machines like yours too. The Quiltingboard folks can help you figure out what you need. 

With Singer, 15 is the basic model, and the sub numbers designate other things, often changes over the years since this is the longest produced model sewing machine - it is still in production today.

The first 15 was called 15-1. There were may 15-xx machines that were actually industrial, they basic type of machine was the same, but the innards were much heavier duty. 

The next domestic version was the 15-30, and then around 1932 the 15-91 group came out. This is the one with reverse. The -88, -89, -90, -91 designate the power source, hand crank, treadle, external motor, potted motor.


----------



## Belfrybat

The difference between a Singer 15-90 and 91 is in the style of motor. Whether it is direct driven (91) or has a belt (90 and others). I think only the 91 has the potted motor (direct driven). 

The basic "innards" for the Singer 15 is the same. Check out Sew Classic -- http://shop.sew-classic.com/main.sc to find parts. Or go by a Singer dealer if there is one in your area. They will keep a good supply of the older parts. 

The bobbin case is cheap, but if the machine you purchased is missed the hook, that could be pricey to replace. BTW, the older Kenmores are 15 clones but I have no idea if the bobbin hook and case are interchangeable.

ETA: Macybaby and I were posting at the same time. I echo her suggestion of going to the Quilting Board.


----------



## partndn

Thank you both. 
I will check out the quilting board vintage section. Never been on there at all.

I think I've already been to sew-classic in my wandering around. I see a bobbin case is 5-8 bucks, and the shuttle hook piece should be part # 125292, which is around 18-20 bucks.
It will need a bobbin winder wheel, pretty cheap, since this one is very dry and hard. The belt seems right pliable and good though.

I am pretty sure this is 15-91 clone, as it is not the potted motor.

Next, I will goo-gone the tape residue on the base. Then I will likely have to put it aside til some later income allows it to go to the local guy who will be able to brush it up and advise me on upkeep.

Now.... I've been so out in left field researching machines, I got further sidetracked and decided to look up my treadle machine origin. It came from mom's family.

Seems it was made in 1920 according to Singer serial number G8343557. It is referred to as a "redhead" or "red eye" due to the decorative design. Poor thing must've done some miles as a lot of that pretty design is worn offIt's a 7 drawer cabinet. Still haven't actually identified the model of it exactly though. My great uncle had added a motor (I don't know when, before my time). But when I got it, I took it to fella to remove the motor and light, and put it back to original treadling.

I haven't used in about 10 years or so. Maybe I'll do some projects on it here in the future.


----------



## Belfrybat

If it has a belt, it is not a 15-91 clone -- they don't have belts.


----------



## Macybaby

the 15-90 is the belted model (external motor). I do not think they made "clones" with potted motors.

There are a few IMPORTANT differences for almost all clones compared to Singers - and most often you can not use Singer parts in the bobbin area - or a Singer bobbin case.

It's the difference between a 11 o'clock finger and a 1 o'clock finger. Singer is the odd ball, almost all of the others go the same way. This has been discussed over many times on QB, and that is why I won't go into depth on this board.

The other thing is the clones usualy have a knob to drop the feed dogs at the base of the pillar - very useful to have instead of on the underside as older Singer 15's have. Easiest way to tell it's not an older Singer 15 (made before they outsourced) - if it has that knob. 

It would be real easy to "take over" this board with vintage sewing machine stuff, but I try real hard to keep my postings here limited to actual sewing, and keep the sewing machine stuff over on QB. 

I love vintage sewing machines and accessories - and have around 150 of them. Today DH and I are roofing the second half of the Machine Shed/Quilting Retreat - and when that is done I'll me moving my Longarm and my Singer collection out of the house. My 1890-1950 collection of US made machines in already in the first half that we re-did last year.


----------



## partndn

Just an update:
I've been using this machine for quilt piecing and am real happy with it.
I took it to machine "guy" here and he got me a bobbin case, hook, and cleaned it up and got everything hummin.

I am using it even though that one hinge is not quite stable. It stays in there okay for sewing. But when sewing with any speed, the whole cabinet gets to sorta shimmyin. 
Kinda bugs me.

It could be the legs are a little unstable.
Could be because of the hinge that is not real good.
Could be there is no floor surface in my house that is level. LOL I got a piece of folded paper under one leg to help. 
Could be I've become used to my table top machine that I use most, that is on a very heavy large thick table in my sewing room and it never shimmies at all.

Dunno. I'm going to have to get that hinge righted one of these days, but I am enjoying using this thing.


----------

